# Best gas range?



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Wasn't sure if anybody had any input on gas ranges. We're looking to buy, and there's quite a spread.

I want something in the $1000-$2000 range. 

I'd prefer a dual-oven option, for its versatility. 

Is there one brand to look for these days?


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

This is a Chevy, Dodge or Ford question.

Go for the one you can get service for.


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha. I guess you're right: but Is there a "Toyota" out there? Something that will prove reliable while still being a quality piece?

I get a GE discount through work... But if Kitchenaid is reliable, I'd go that route... Or is Kenmore any good still?

Or is it really just a crapshoot?


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty much a crap shoot....


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Anything in this price range is going to be about the same . There are only a few manufacturers making all the brands . I can say my sister very much likes her GE


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Consumer Reports does testing on appliances. Check them out.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

For about 2200 you can get a kitchen-aid double oven, dual fuel (gas gives better stove cooking while electric is better for baking)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What ever your wallet can afford. We have a Frigidaire Gallery 5 burner and have no problems other than they changed the adhesive that holds the touch panel cover, which causes it to slip down after I fix it.

Watch out on the Kenmore & Ikea rebadged units. Ikea uses GE & LG. There is a list online that tells you what model is from what company, who rebadged it for Sears/Kmart.

LG has been known to keep parts available on some of their units for only a few years. When the model is discontinued. Parts become no longer available. So basically you are buying a throw away appliance.

Look for a appliance manufacturer that uses pretty much the same parts across all of their price lines, and has kept those parts in their inventory for up to 10 years.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We have a gas range with a lock out feature I recommend, especially with front controls, even if there aren't small children with access to it. Possibly all of them have that now as standard but it's a first for us.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The most reliable brand is a piece of crap. When you need a part for it, and that part is on back order, or not stocked by your local part appliance dealer. So find out what brand is best supported in your local area.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Confused: So you want both the cook top *AND* the dual oven to be Gas, correct?


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> Confused: So you want both the cook top *AND* the dual oven to be Gas, correct?


Correct: our current oven isn't wired for 240, so we'd need all gas.


----------



## CarolynARoberts (Oct 18, 2015)

gizzygone said:


> Wasn't sure if anybody had any input on gas ranges. We're looking to buy, and there's quite a spread.
> 
> I want something in the $1000-$2000 range.
> 
> ...


I'd get the LG LDG3036ST Freestanding Gas Range. Just installed this last week and LOVE it. Burners have a strong flame, light quickly and consistently, and boil rapidly. Burner grills form a continuous surface across the entire range for a ton of cooking/warming space that is wasted on other stoves. The long center burner is a nice extra, and comes with a high quality griddle surface you can overlay. The top oven preheats quickly and is the perfect size for cooking pizzas or keeping a pan or casserole warm. The lack of a drawer means the lower oven is still more than adequately roomy. The convection is a great feature as well. Can't comment on cleaning mode yet, as we've yet to try it, but we love everything else about this unit so far.

This cost a bit more than units that don't have all of this to offer, but if you have a family and enjoy cooking, the investment is more than worth it. It's cheaper than a traditional range/oven plus an additional convection oven, it takes up only the space of a traditional model, and the build quality is really impressive. We are thrilled with our purchase.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

We have a Bosch Duel Fuel that I installed about 10 years ago and absolutely love it. 

I do not know if they make a double oven model however.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

LG, KitchenAid, GE, Whirlpool, etc. They’re all pretty much the same. So just get the one that you like.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Be certain to get one with sealed burners.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

How sensitive to adjustment are the burners on the Bosch? Is the flame response linear with knob position throughout the entire knob range? I have a GE gas stove that I really like except the burners have a huge dead zone where the output doesn't vary with dial position... like the knob can be anywhere amid the center 3 or 4 numbers and no flame change. Makes it difficult to get repeatable heat settings or to fine tune during cooking.



Drachenfire said:


> We have a Bosch Duel Fuel that I installed about 10 years ago and absolutely love it.
> 
> I do not know if they make a double oven model however.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I’ve a 15 year old Maytag Gemini that has been relatively trouble free. I replaced the control board two years ago that cost < $200.


----------

